# Kat, I'm a Kitty Kat.



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi, my name is Kat and I just joined this site. I was hoping to get to know more about snowboarding. I live in SoCal and I've been snowboarding twice and I already know how to steer stop and not plant myself in the snow. So I am making progress. I would like to start on this sport because it is amazingly fun but the problem is I am new when it comes to boarding.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Kat! Welcome to the family! Glad you like boarding and if you have any questions, post away!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

pew pew pew!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

T.J. said:


> pew pew pew!


Lol :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

The name of this thread reminds me of Wedding Crashers :laugh: Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Is there anyone else here from SoCal? If there are give me some tips about local slopes  (slang?)


----------

